# 2015 Rogue Select Shuddering for a few seconds upon accelerating



## RogueDiver (Jul 21, 2017)

Bought 5 mos. ago w/40k mi + we only put 2k on it. All has been fine, though I must say our RAV4s ('08 4cyl Base & '11 V6 Ltd) are better in almost every respect...But it wasn't my choice. ;-| 
Main Issue: Starting ~2 weeks ago, upon accelerating from a stop or slow roll, the Rogue has begun to mildly shudder for 2-3 seconds. It's most pronounced in the front right, as though it's source is the front right wheel. This doesn't match the common pass. seat vibration issue.
As many have noted, the CVT is not a smooth shifter and lacks pep, and ours clunks when shifting into reverse. I'm also about to look into a pitiful and Expensive 18mpg. Otherwise, a decent ride.
Anyone experienced or know anything about this shuddering? Anyone had it fixed?


----------



## mustang65dan (Aug 5, 2017)

i just got a recall from nissan about cvt reprogram dated dec 8 2016 if you go to nissanusa.com/recall and enter vin and see if you are in the recall it might not cost anything


----------



## RogueDiver (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, but the shuddering is emanating from the right front, so unlikely related to cvt. Will check the recalls, though. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually if you go to a competing forum, there is a much more active Rogue forum. What you describe is similar to what a number of posts allude to and there is one where a guy specifically talks about a sound like driving over a rumble strip that seems to come from the front right axle. His solution wound up being a drain and flush of the cvt fluid. So I would not be so quick to eliminate that possibility. Its a pain but it would probably be a good move to have a Nissan dealer check the cvt. Seems to me a 2015 should still have lots of warranty left.


----------

